# [SOLVED] Uhr driftet stark

## Necoro

Hey,

habe gerade festgestellt, dass meine Uhr im Betrieb stark driftet. Innerhalb von ca. 2h geht sie ~2 min nach. Hat jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen mag?

/edit: Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Uhr auch beim ausgeschalteten Rechner driftet, kann es aber gerade nicht nachprüfen  :Wink:  (So abend werden wir es ja sehen)

----------

## mastacloak

Vielleicht auch mal

```
/etc/adjtime
```

anschauen. Insbesondere den ersten Wert (sind die Sekunden die pro 24h korrigiert werden).

Ich hatte mal einen falschen Wert dort stehen, sodass meine einigermaßen genaue Systemuhr beim Start immer extrem verschlimmbessert wurde.

----------

## Necoro

```
0.470338 1245435759 0.000000

1245435759

UTC
```

Was bedeuten diese Zahlen genau (man adjtime) wollte nix sagen? - Und wer oder was schreibt sie?

----------

## Necoro

So ... hab mir man hwclock zu Gemüte geführt... und in Folge dessen zum einen mal /etc/adjtime gelöscht (neu anfangen klingt doch gut  :Wink: ) - und ntpd zum default runlevel hinzugefügt (bis jetzt hatte ich da ntp-client, was ja das falsche ist)

Mal schauen, obs was bringt  :Smile: 

----------

## mastacloak

In Bezug auf /etc/adjtime ist

http://www.informatikserver.at/LHB/node149.html#SECTION00640300000000000000 ganz nützlich.

Deine adjtime sieht aber vernünftig aus. Die Uhr würde je 24h um ca. 0,5s korrigiert (draufgerechnet). Das sollte also nicht das Problem gewesen sein.

----------

## Necoro

Also ... auf jeden Fall scheint es jetzt gut zu laufen  :Wink:  (wird zwar eher am eingeschalteten ntpd liegen, als an was anderem ... aber egal  :Wink: )

-> Solved

----------

